# Protéger son iPad pro



## rom624 (7 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d’un iPad Pro 12´9 version 2, je me demandais comment vous protégiez votre précieux? Mettez vous un film d protection ou en verre trempé sur l’écran? 
Si oui quel produit? J’ai vu la protection en verre trempé de bodyguarz qui m’a l’air pas mal dit tout.

Qu’en pensez vous?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2017)

Habituellement, je ne protège pas mes iPad, mais exceptionnellement, sur mon iPad Pro, j'ai mis un film plastique censé reproduire la sensation du papier : PaperLike 

C'est extrêmement agréable, mais pour moi ce n'est pas une protection, mais une mise à jour de l'iPad pour une meilleure sensation lorsque je dessine.


----------

